
Hey bloggers – would you use this? - zapproximator
Hey hackernews bloggers!<p>My friend and I are brainstorming some ideas for writers and bloggers and thought this would be a good place to ask.<p>Would you use a customized “checklist” app that would take you step-by-step from no blog to a successful blog, tracking your progress on a dashboard and showing you exactly what your next step would be?<p>Please leave a comment to let me know :)<p>Thanks!
======
billconan
hard to tell. Need to see what is on the checklist.

------
orliesaurus
define what's a successful blog for you first

